# 30cm - The Cube



## George Farmer (5 Jan 2015)

Hi all

I hope you all had a great Christmas and New Year! 

Here's a few shots of my home tank, a 30cm cube.








 











 

It's been set up for a few months and is surprisingly low maintenance. I'm not using CO2 injection but add liquid carbon and Tropica Specialised daily, 1ml each. I change 75% water every two weeks. Currently there's no livestock.

All of the plants except the Anubias petite are Tropica 1-2-Grow and I'm using Tropica's new soil. The wood is Unipac Sumatra (one piece) and there's few pieces of Mini Landscape Rock, which are mostly covered by the plants.

The light is an ADA Mini Solar with 27w compact FL. It gives a lovely colour rendition and I thought it would be too bright for no CO2 injection so I've used Salvinia natans to add shade. 

The tank is optiwhite and is positioned on an ADA-style cabinet. Tank, cabinet and lighting are on loan from Dan Crawford. 

Usually I'd use an external filter but the internal works fine and it's now invisible behind the stems. I have a Fluval 106 and nano gUSH glassware from APFUK that I may eventually fit.

I'm still considering livestock - probably cherry shrimp and some suitable nano fish.

Anyway, I hope you like it. I realise it's been too long since I contributed to UKAPS but I figured better late than never... 

Best wishes,
George


----------



## DivZero (5 Jan 2015)

The best wishes to you to George! Beauitful little tank and very impressive that it is low(ish) tech.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (5 Jan 2015)

What a beautiful little tank and great to see the start of another journal. Really natural and just my sort of thing!


----------



## allan angus (5 Jan 2015)

nice tank ! like the low maintenance as well


----------



## pepedopolous (5 Jan 2015)

Wow, I'd never have guessed it's using no CO2!

P


----------



## Andy D (5 Jan 2015)

Looks great George!

It's nice to see one of the founders of UKAPS on the forum again. It has been a while. 

Did you ever post your entry in this years IAPLC on the forum? Apologies if you have and I have missed it. If not can you post a pic?

Sorry to pry, but I notice a lack of TMC products here and things seem to have gone quiet on the Aquagro front. Are you still working in that role?


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (5 Jan 2015)

Some green neons will look gorgeous there!!


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2015)

Great tank great snaps too George.  I'm down sizing my set up soon so this is inspirational.


----------



## ADA (5 Jan 2015)

Very nice, is that E Tennelus and Eleocharis at the front?


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Jan 2015)

Great tank....
No effect from the fire place next to it?


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys. 



ADA said:


> Very nice, is that E Tennelus and Eleocharis at the front?


Yes. It's E. tennelus 'Green' and E. 'mini' - both Tropica 1-2-Grow.



Martin in China said:


> Great tank....
> No effect from the fire place next to it?


No negative effect it seems... I'll check on any temperature fluctuations before adding livestock - thanks for the nudge. 



Andy D said:


> Looks great George!
> 
> It's nice to see one of the founders of UKAPS on the forum again. It has been a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. I've PM'd you.


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jan 2015)

Really good George, and without CO2 diffused.I like the "ferny "looking stems at the rear of the tank


----------



## BexM (8 Jan 2015)

That's really beautiful. Very inspiring!


----------



## Paks (20 Jan 2015)

I hope my lowtech will become as good as this lol. Currently its the first day of my DSM, 12in tank.


----------

